# New Macro - '85 John Emery Cuda Craft



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally pulled the trigger on my new sled! After numerous sleepless nights doing research and a chance find on craigslist, I made my final LONG drive to go look at another boat...this one I just happened to buy!

The skiff is a 1985 Cuda Craft which was the last year they were built by John Emery, pioneer of the fully composite boat. After speaking with his son, John Emery Jr., I learned that these were the first fully composite boats as they were cored with Divinycell.

Here are a couple pics from tonight after spending about 3 hours figuring out how to get it in the garage:



















The boat BARELY fits in my garage and I have lost all garage use. I will likely invest in a break-away style tongue to help with this but, for now, I just moved the winch forward, adding some tongue weight.

The motor (2001 Yamaha 90 2 stroke) ran great and shoots the boat right up on plane. It also has a "custom tuned" PowerTech 4 blade SS prop. In the very near future, I plan on having the oil injection removed so I can pre-mix.

It has some touch ups that need to be done here and there and the paint needs to be chemically treated (to remove the tanic stains) but it is a very solid boat. After some On-Off and a good wash and buff, I'm sure it'll look great.

For now, here are my near future plans:
- remove oil injection
- rub some teak oil into the trim
- fill in the gelcoat chips and scratches with some MarineTex
- install my trolling motor
- pretty-fy the paint

In the process...I'm going to USE it!!

Hopefully, this isn't another Murphy's Law...which it why, for now, it will remain unnamed


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice!!

Congrats bro


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad the search ended well. Looks like a great boat!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on a really nice skiff. Might not be a micro but it's a perfect boat for the Tampa Bay area. I'm sure you'll be able to do everything you did with the CS and a lot more. Enjoy.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats on the boat, but

why on earth are you removing the oil injection and wanting to deal with premixing???????


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

OMC had premix pump issues not Yamaha. I would leave it alone. For yourself and resale. You will use more oil and foul plugs faster. The motor will only use what it needs. Just my opinion.......and others.


I love that boat. Congrats and good find.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Looking forward to some fishing reports next.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome find! It's the right boat for the right area. Glad you listened to the advice supplied by our members! 

Leave the oil injection, OMC, yes remove it... Yammi... NO Don't! A little tip flush the motor with some salt-away. Otherwise run that Dawg!

Congrats on your skiff... now we need to see pix with your girlfriend on it holding fish... yea, we don't care what you look like! ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That hull looks familiar....
                                     where did I see that before?

Oh, yeah...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1269902715


Hey! That ain't right! Every time you post pics,
you'll have to put them in the Classics Section!

                                 ;D

I expect to see many pics of your "new" skiff, rk.
Wear the kill switch leash when running that hull,
she's fast enough to get you in trouble.
                 Can you say "hang time?"


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

not to sure you even need to remove it just mix your oil in the gas and go if your afraid of the oil pump but like other have said i wouldnt touch it, if the motor runs then run it but no wrenching for you  ;D you got a great boat for your area and hope you get many years of great fun out of it , congrats!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats RK! That looks like a perfect rig.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Like said before, do NOT remove the pre mix tank. You will get 3 to 4 THOUSAND hours on that motor. Just remember to keep the carbs clean by RUNNING the motor...I have has these motors since the mid 80's and the biggest problem with them is the carbs. Everyone that runs them daily never have a problem with the carbs. Back the the tank, the oil has a gravity feed with a wheel to premix, NO pump involved. Congrats on a Great find. 
Capt D.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! And thanks for the info on the oil injection. I'll just leave it, then. I was just going to remove it for precautionary measures.

What do you all recommend for removing tanic stains? Is that On-Off stuff pretty good? Will it mess up my trailer?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks guys!  And thanks for the info on the oil injection.  I'll just leave it, then.  I was just going to remove it for precautionary measures.
> 
> What do you all recommend for removing tanic stains?  Is that On-Off stuff pretty good?  Will it mess up my trailer?



Compound on a high speed buffer should remove the stains. 
I use 3M Imperial compound and it works great.
It's really gritty so it removes stains effortlessly.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

RK....sweet boat man...congrats...but, we need to see more details of it...the pictures you posted were like peep hole pics at the local $.25 striptease ;D

In the words of the "Swamp Logger" "..get busy son!"


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a winner! Congrats RK!  
   Like Capt. Jan says...We do need pics...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

So how do you want to break it in? I'll help ya out with some pics.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

SW, don't use the word "break" anywhere near rk!
He did enough fixing on the last boat!

                                  ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> SW, don't use the word "break" anywhere near rk!
> He did enough fixing on the last boat!
> 
> ;D


AMEN!!! Thanks Brett!



> So how do you want to break it in? I'll help ya out with some pics.


Let's see if we can work something out this weekend. Wednesday, I'll be running to TA Mahoney to pick up some "cleaning supplies". Friday, I'll spend a good chunk of the day with my friends acidic hull cleaner, buffer, polish, and soap and water. If I have enough time, I'll start filling in some of the chips.

I just priced a break away trailer tongue at $125 + $25 for the Harbor Freight reciprocating saw I'll have to buy. So after cleaning her up, that's next item on the list.

Since I've moved the boat forward, the bunks extend about 2-2.5 ft from the back of the transom (but not passed the motor). Should I move the bunks forward? Or just leave them as is? Hopefully the tongue weight isn't too much...


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice Boat! Just a little FYI on the trailer tounge. Is your tounge that I-beam style like the rest of the trailer? I was only able to find a trailer tounge break for the square tube.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

ONE more thing, *ONLY* run yahama lube for oil...YES it is 21 dollars a gallon. But you will only burn 2 gallons a year...If that...


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet!
More boat porn!!!


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice... always liked the looks of those Cuda Crafts


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Boat looks great!

I think it's time for a new signature! lol


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats on your new ride! that's a perfect skiff for Tampa bay and hell U can take out to 20 miles offshore!

that's a sweet find! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Great find! Can you post some interior pics, especially some of the teak? As for the stain removal, I used "The Works" toilet bowl cleaner. It's practically the same stuff as the more expensive marine-oriented strippers. Just make sure you wear gloves so you don't burn your hands off and thoroughly re-wax your boat afterwards. It was a lot of effort for me but soooooo worth it in the end- it made an incredible difference.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Great find! Can you post some interior pics, especially some of the teak? As for the stain removal, I used "The Works" toilet bowl cleaner. It's practically the same stuff as the more expensive marine-oriented strippers. Just make sure you wear gloves so you don't burn your hands off and thoroughly re-wax your boat afterwards. It was a lot of effort for me but soooooo worth it in the end- it made an incredible difference.


I'll get some pics up after I clean 'er up this weekend. I'm going to rub some teak oil into the trim.

You think The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner (hydrochloric acid) will be safe on the gelcoat? Did you rub it in or just spray it on and rinse it off? Did it pit your trailer? Thanks for the tip! Always trying to cut corners in the $$$ department! ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations my friend.

Most chemicals are too harsh to use as they tend to open up micro-cracks and then the gunk gets stuck in there even faster. Take str8's advice.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Congratulations my friend.
> 
> Most chemicals are too harsh to use as they tend to open up micro-cracks and then the gunk gets stuck in there even faster.  Take str8's advice.



Exactly why I much rather take the stains off with compound.
And if compound isn't enough, which it usually is, I'll use some fine grit wet sanding paper to lightly sand them out, then buff it out.
It'll come out like new, and no need for any damaging acids.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice boat Murph! 

As far as the stains go I think there are two different things going on, stains and oxidation. There are some stain removing compounds that nutrilize the stain and removes it and then work on the oxidation with fiberglass wax. that way you aren't removing gelcoat to get to the stains and specialty fiberglass/gelcoat waxes fill in the microsopic holes and remove oxidation.

Check online or your local marine store for products that are noncorrosive brown water stain removers. They are not acid and work like CLR does on rust and calcium in the house.

A good gel coat wax will rub on by hand and is one way to show your baby that you love her. :-*


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice boat Murph!
> 
> As far as the stains go I think there are two different things going on, stains and oxidation. There are some stain removing compounds that nutrilize the stain and removes it and then work on the oxidation with fiberglass wax. that way you aren't removing gelcoat to get to the stains and specialty fiberglass/gelcoat waxes fill in the microsopic holes and remove oxidation.
> 
> ...


I still say hit the oxidized gelcoat with some rubbing compound.
It'll leave it looking new.
I'm just not a big fan of wax. 

Rubbing compound, then seal it with a polishing glaze.
It'll look as good as new!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Nice boat Murph!
> >
> > As far as the stains go I think there are two different things going on, stains and oxidation. There are some stain removing compounds that nutrilize the stain and removes it and then work on the oxidation with fiberglass wax. that way you aren't removing gelcoat to get to the stains and specialty fiberglass/gelcoat waxes fill in the microsopic holes and remove oxidation.
> >
> ...


Thursday I'm going to run to TA Mahoney and pick up some good rubbing compound (I'll see if they have the 3M Imperial...if not, any suggestions?) and either a glaze or just a nice wax. On the way back, I'll pick up some buffing pads. I don't have a high speed buffer but I do have a regular car buffer. You think it'll do?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bring it down to south Florida for some fishing and I'll hit it with compound for you.

The car "buffer" will work for the glaze, not the compound.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Bring it down to south Florida for some fishing and I'll hit it with compound for you.
> 
> The car "buffer" will work for the glaze, not the compound.


What about this thing?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92623

You don't think my little crap buffer will do anything with the compound?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Bring it down to south Florida for some fishing and I'll hit it with compound for you.
> >
> > The car "buffer" will work for the glaze, not the compound.
> 
> ...



That's the same one I got. 
I've been using it for years and works great.
I got it for $19.99 like 5 years ago at Harbor Freight.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Bring it down to south Florida for some fishing and I'll hit it with compound for you.
> 
> The car "buffer" will work for the glaze, not the compound.



i got a better idea  you boys bring your boats to jax. and not only will i put you on some low tide reds but i'll also let you use my electric outlet to run the buffer ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Not trying to coerce you into being cheap and potentially ruining a gem of a boat, but the Sno-bowl and Works worked great for me. I sprayed then lightly rubbed in and let the stuff sit for a couple minutes before rinsing and wiping off. Yes, it will eat through your trailer, but a painter's tarp fixed that for me. Maybe my boat's crap, but I didn't see any gelcoat issues arise (I waxed it very well almost immediately afterward.)
Harbor Freight is the bomb. Their stuff lasts way longer than I'd expect for the price.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I took her out on the maiden voyage today. The weather site said 9 mph winds and a 1ft chop. Let's try 20-25+ mph winds and a 2-3+ ft rolling chop. Oh well...might as well see what she's like in the worst of condition.

I was very pleased. With a crosswind, you're going to get wet (at least the way I was driving). Straight into or against the wind, you stay dry. It cuts through a chop very nicely and the ride is 1,000x's smoother than the J16 was.

The 90 Yamaha is amazing. Planing time is next to nothing. It throws you back in your seat. Cruising speed was nice at 3,600-3,800 RPM but I couldn't go much faster than that because of the chop.

Empty draft with gear (just no people) is about 6" (I was surprised...). Draft with 2 people is around 9" but when balanced right it closer to 8".

The boat has some nicks and scratches but nothing a little time, energy, resin, and gelcoat can't fix. Simple stuff. I love it!

Pics as promised (after a bath):


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Bring the tools when we go fishin and I will help ya move the bunks forward.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Bring the tools when we go fishin and I will help ya move the bunks forward.


Thanks man. I'm actually probably going to run it down the street to the river in the morning and do it then. I'm also going to move the axle forward to adjust for the added tongue weight.

I think one day soon I'm going to hit it with the 3M Super Duty compound again. I saw a buddy's '95 Silver King Sig 16 today and I couldn't tell if it had ever been out of the garage. I'm inspired...


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Niiccceee sled! so how do you like the offset console?( if i'm correct about it being offset that is)


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice RK!

Can you move the winch stand back instead of the axle up?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Very nice RK!
> 
> Can you move the winch stand back instead of the axle up?


No  It barely fits in the garage with the winch stand all the way up. We're talking inches...

I moved the axle up. Hopefully it's still in close alignment. The frame doesn't seem to be square, which I thought was weird. Luckily, the frame left some very defined wear marks on the axle which I used to put it back in its original "angle".



> so how do you like the offset console?( if i'm correct about it being offset that is)


You are correct! I actually like it a lot. It keeps things more open and is just as easy to drive with.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Offset consoles rule. They are the best of both worlds. You get the storage of a center console but the deck space of a side console.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

thats a good looken boat dont think ive every seen one in person shes sweet


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm just supriised more boats dont go with the offset console now I usually see either boats with a side or with center consoles [smiley=1-mmm.gif]...


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

RK-That is a great lookin' boat!!! It paid off for you to be patient and wait until the right one came along (I know the feeling of having to be patient, it felt like it would never happen). You will have many years of great fishing on that rig


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the color and Edson wheel. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Got out to the lake today to run some numbers. With 2 adults (325+ lbs total), full gear, and probably 3/4 tank of gas the boat ran 37 mph WOT @ 5,400 RPM. Not bad for a 4 blade, I would think. It cruises nice in the 3,800-4,000 RPM range and goes around 28-30 mph. I'm 100% satisfied with this.

I'm having some 1/4" aluminum plates put in to replace the washers for the engine mounting bracket bolts. They will add a good bit of strength to the sponsons and transom.

Other than that, I'm getting a TFO push pole and I'm going to wet-sand the hull. I'll eventually have the inside (deck, hatches, floor, and console) redone in white and have the guy fix some design flaws we found. But that's a year or so down the road.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

With regard to your "too long trailer tounge"..

Some years ago, I had a similar problem.  I don't remember the specifics, but..basically, I had 4 inch square trailer beams.. I went to my local trailer manufacturer here in Houston,TX and bought a three inch square tube.  It was long enough so that a couple of feet fit inside of the four inch tubing. I think I remember that I had to add a piece of "filler" to make it fit tight inside of the larger tubing. 

I drilled big holes and put heavy PINS into the holes. The pins were also purchased from the trailer manufacturer.  After I cut the front section off... ( about 18 inches long) holes were added. I bolted the extension slider onto the front section so it would be removable.

While not the easiest arrangement to work with...every time I came home, I pulled the pins and removed the insert.  My boat fit easily into my garage. I think the total cost, for galvanized everything, was under $50.00. The extension was heavy. I stored it under the boat, since I didn't want to move it very far. 

  regards, Rich


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been a while since I've shared any updates because, well...there haven't really been any. Work got in the way of me doing much in the way of fishing so, I decided to get a better job!

Today I took the advice of forum member paint it back and Ducknut and compounded the hull using 3M Imperial Compound (now called Marine Compound). It worked beautifully. I used it on the hull exterior and also on the console and bulkheads. What a difference...I feel like I've added years to the paint. I finished it off with some Collinite Marine Wax.

Here are some not-so-great pics...the lighting wasn't the best today so I had to make do.











The hull is like a mirror now...I love it.

All in all I've been very pleased with this boat. For Tampa Bay, it has really proven to be perfect for my needs. My only complaints are a couple of soft areas on the floor due to a construction flaw (easily fixed...not getting worse so I'm in no hurry to fix it) and the ride can get pretty wet in the right conditions. The wet ride will be easily addressed with the addition of some spray rails after mine and my future wife's (wife in one week) upcoming home purchase here in the next couple of months.

I had planned a while back to have the interior redone but, quite frankly, I have more important things going on in life and would just rather use the boat. I don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon so I can have it redone anytime I want. It still looks good...not perfect, but good...so I'm in no hurry.

I've found out quite a bit of history on this boat and it's pretty rich. I don't know if I'll ever be able to part with it! May just have to start a collection when I decide I want another boat!

Let me know if y'all have any questions or want to know anything. I'll try to get some much overdue water pics up after the honeymoon.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> May just have to start a collection


When you do retire it, it would make a great lawn flower bed down there in Ruskin. ;D

She sure is pretty Murph!


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Did you compound and wax the bottom, too?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Did you compound and wax the bottom, too?


Yes but only back to the PVC on the trailer. You can't see the bottom past that point so I didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the upcoming life events. Boat looks great. Who wouldnt want a collection of these boats


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Murphy, that is a beautiful skiff. Classic lines.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the impending marriage . But , I've got to ask , are
you sure she's not marrying you for the Cudacraft ? Two words - pre nup .

   And while you're looking at houses , look for one with a 4 car garage .
For her car , your car , the Cudacraft and the future technical poling 
skiff your going to need if you get serious about fly fishing . In fact , if
you haven't started with the fly thing , yet - don't . Go with the 3 car 
garage . But what ever you do , keep the Cudacraft . 

   It takes a lot of work to compound and wax that much surface area .
It's clear how you feel about that skiff . Having owned one , I share that 
feeling . I don't believe any of the new open water skiffs will out perform it .
It does my heart good to share your journey with that skiff . Thanks for the
post .


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Congratulations on the impending marriage . But , I've got to ask , are
> you sure she's not marrying you for the Cudacraft ? Two words - pre nup .
> 
> And while you're looking at houses , look for one with a 4 car garage .
> ...


Thank you sir! Regarding the fly fishing...it's far too late for that. I would love to have a technical poling skiff...but this bad boy actually pulls very well and rather skinny. I can't complain. What model and year Cuda Craft did you own?


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice rig interesting reading the history which Im sure correct.I thought Ray Bond was the originator of these hulls .He was famous for the 19 which along with the Potter built Sea Crafts which wee the boats of choice by early Fishing Club guys for deep jigging.Was over an older guys house who had the 19 there with teak spay rails ,he also said he was involved with original builds .Seem to remember someone telling us about a 17footer .I dont know was wondering if there could be a past connection. http://mycudacraft.com/?page_id=2


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Nice rig interesting reading the history which Im sure correct.I thought Ray Bond was the originator of these hulls .He was famous for the 19 which along with the Potter built Sea Crafts which wee the boats of choice by early Fishing Club guys for deep jigging.Was over an older guys house who had the 19 there with teak spay rails ,he also said he was involved with original builds .Seem to remember someone telling us about a 17footer .I dont know was wondering if there could be a past connection.   http://mycudacraft.com/?page_id=2


The 19 was the original Cuda Craft built by Mr. Bond back in the 60s and 70s. It was more along the lines of the Aquasports, etc. a 16 was developed back in the 70s as a flats boat...not 100% sure if that was Ray Bond's doing but it was the same design as the 19 but with less freeboard. Raul Mas got a hold of the molds in the 80s and designed the 17'6" with John Emery Sr. It was basically the 16 with sponsons which were pumpless livewells. Raul's idea was to start using foam (Divinycell) as core and structural material as opposed to wood in order to avoid rot and save weight, giving it a competitive advantage over the Hewes of the time. Further, John Emery came up with the idea to mount the motor 3-4" higher and level with the rear of the sponsons (this was before jackplates were common). So, the boat would run and float shallower that comparable flats boats of the time.

Loaded with gear and gas but no anglers, it floats in about 6" if I keep the livewells dry. With 2 guys, about 7-8". Pretty impressive for a boat of this size...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Took some pictures on the water a few weeks ago. I was stupid and used the wrong setting on the camera so the lighting sucks. Ooops


----------

